# Microsoft clarifies the naming scheme behind the next-gen Xbox



## ChaosEternal (Dec 17, 2019)

Although that just makes the entire Xbox line even more confusing (somehow), it is a pretty big improvement over Series X.


----------



## Chary (Dec 17, 2019)

So...

Xbox>Xbox 360>Xbox One>Xbox

I feel bad for the elderly grandparents and out of touch with technology parents that will be trying to buy an Xbox for their kids.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Dec 17, 2019)

Chary said:


> So...
> 
> Xbox>Xbox 360>Xbox One>Xbox
> 
> I feel bad for the elderly grandparents and out of touch with technology parents that will be trying to buy an Xbox for their kids.


On the bright side, even they would be hard-pressed to accidentally buy an original Xbox by mistake. Now an Xbox One on the other hand...


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 17, 2019)

What a mess  sony must be laughing ther arse off


----------



## night_hawk (Dec 17, 2019)

Xbox -> Xbox 360 -> Xbox One -> Xbox One X -> Xbox 5 to pair with ps5...too easy


----------



## Deleted-447617 (Dec 17, 2019)

So Microsoft is Only selling now The Xbox One,Xbox One S And Xbox One S ??????? NO MORE XBOX ONE X
What i Mean By this there is a Typo in The Post  @Chary


----------



## Chary (Dec 17, 2019)

SwitchGlitch said:


> So Microsoft is Only selling now The Xbox One,Xbox One S And Xbox One S ??????? NO MORE XBOX ONE X
> What i Mean By this there is a Typo in The Post  @Chary


Good! Begone Xbox One X, and your confusing-to-type name!!! (Thanks for the catch  )


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Dec 17, 2019)

If you have to go out of your way to explain something that was supposed to be clear from the beginning it's a sign you kinda fucked up somewhere.

I don't believe there will be that much confusion down the line, nor do I believe this might spell doom on the project, but good God, did they mismanage communication on this one. Literally nothing about the reveal made it seem like it was just supposed to be "Xbox" - to the point it _almost_ seems made up in response to the confusion, which would be flabbergasting.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh look, they're trying to explain away why people are calling it the SeXbox and XboxSeX. How cute. Sorry, Microsoft, you done fucked up, and now you gotta live with it. You and your 9/11 twin tower looking ass.


----------



## Deleted-447617 (Dec 17, 2019)

Chary said:


> Good! Begone Xbox One X, and your confusing-to-type name!!! (Thanks for the catch  )


NP sometimes i only see the small things in the text but the Whole Text is too much for me to read, so i always picking out the most important information from the whole topic


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm still not buying it no matter what it's called.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2019)

Yeah, because the name Xbox Two is illegal.


----------



## mathew77 (Dec 17, 2019)

The first one (Original Xbox in 2001) also was called just an «Xbox», right?..


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 17, 2019)

*Kid wants an Xbox for Christmas*
*Santa gives them an OG Xbox*
*Kid intensifies*


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2019)

Not sure whether this is backpedalling (phrase wise that is almost up there with "I misspoke", in a presumably tightly engineered and highly financed video set to the focal point of a multi billion dollar project that forms the basis of a whole company division for the next 6 or so years) or something more genuine.

That said Xbox xtreme would probably have a better name and that would have been dated before the first xbox was out.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 17, 2019)

Microsoft hav gone into pc mode so no surprise ther as it's like pc the name never changes - now there nothing wrong with pcs as it is a personal computer but when you make a machine tht is just a game machine it should hav a name with a wow factor attached so when you go into a store you say for example wow look at tht sega megadrive wel we did in my day - when buying or looking at an xbox what do you say now Er xbox but I said tht 18 years ago


----------



## LanHikariDS (Dec 17, 2019)

mathew77 said:


> The first one (Original Xbox in 2001) also was called just an «Xbox», right?..


Yuuuup


----------



## Axido (Dec 17, 2019)

Microsoft clearly hides the fact that this is part of a complicated naming scheme. Following up on the XBone they definitely wanted to follow through and introduce the SeXbox. Well, what most people don't know is that late in development the Xbox 369 had to go through a sudden name change and became what we know as the Xbox 360. I leave it to your imagination what the original number stood for.

Can't wait for Microsoft to announce a smaller model of the Xbox SeX, even though I know that only english-speaking dads will come to fully enjoy the possibilities of casually talking about "Series S".


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 17, 2019)

FFS Microsoft, go home you're drunk


----------



## jesus96 (Dec 17, 2019)

more like cubebox


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 17, 2019)

I actually think they should just go for the no confusion naming model, they have already painted themselves into a corner by going with xbox 360, from then on they were doomed unless they take a drastic rebrand, and they chickened out and went with xbox one and painted themselves even further into the corner, they need to just go with no numbers to escape the trap, just go with a whole new product name each time like Nintendo do, imagine if Nintendo had tried to cling to their original naming choice, we would be on the super, duper, amazing, fantastic brilliant entertainment system, just drop the pattern and start fresh each generation


----------



## Jayro (Dec 17, 2019)

Uiaad said:


> FFS Microsoft, go home you're drunk


Don't forget, this is coming from the company that brought us from Windows 8.1 straight to Windows 10.


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 17, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Don't forget, this is coming from the company that brought us from Windows 8.1 straight to Windows 10.



Yeah but we all know the reason for that, Seven Eight (ate) Nine - Plus the confusion with the 9x family line and lazy coders * shrugs*


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 17, 2019)

I like my xbox...but microsoft is terrible at PR and clarity. Their UI is clunky and their naming schemes are obtuse. nintendo names after the console's abilities or defining features (ish), playstation is incremental, and xbox is...whatever crud floats to the top? they need a marketing team who knows something about gaming and not just businessese


----------



## zoogie (Dec 17, 2019)

I think scarlett will be Xbox 2X (and its sequel, Xbox 3X). The cheapy version will be Xbox 2S.
So there will probably be an X Series and S Series for different price/performance classes.

What really gets me is people that actually thought they would use "Series X" as the actual name. 
Come on you goofs, "Series" implies multiple iterations and names.


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 18, 2019)

zoogie said:


> I think scarlett will be Xbox 2X (and its sequel, Xbox 3X). The cheapy version will be Xbox 2S.
> So there will probably be an X Series and S Series for different price/performance classes.
> 
> What really gets me is people that actually thought they would use "Series X" as the actual name.
> Come on you goofs, "Series" implies multiple iterations and names.



you'll have the standard, cost reduced "all digital version" and a pro version anymore than that and you would end up risking fragmenting your platform too much


----------



## SammyP6 (Dec 18, 2019)

that literally doesnt explain anything. its still a dumb name, and the acronym xb-sex is terrible


----------



## ombus (Dec 18, 2019)

Guys at microsoft are genius.. What better way to get publicity.. Let other people talk about your product.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> I actually think they should just go for the no confusion naming model, they have already painted themselves into a corner by going with xbox 360, from then on they were doomed unless they take a drastic rebrand, and they chickened out and went with xbox one and painted themselves even further into the corner, they need to just go with no numbers to escape the trap, just go with a whole new product name each time like Nintendo do, imagine if Nintendo had tried to cling to their original naming choice, we would be on the super, duper, amazing, fantastic brilliant entertainment system, just drop the pattern and start fresh each generation


I would say they could probably have got away with the xbox 720. After that it might get a bit harder (to say nothing of the extreme sports bubble bursting a few years back) but to save confusion then they could probably have taken the 1000, 2000, 3000, 9 million type pattern.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Don't forget, this is coming from the company that brought us from Windows 8.1 straight to Windows 10.


8.1 was absolute crap though


----------



## Flame (Dec 18, 2019)

why not called it the Xbox series then.

and why X series?


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 18, 2019)

If they keep this up people are going to have an ex-box.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 18, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I would say they could probably have got away with the xbox 720. After that it might get a bit harder (to say nothing of the extreme sports bubble bursting a few years back) but to save confusion then they could probably have taken the 1000, 2000, 3000, 9 million type pattern.


I was thinking year could work, kinda helps push die hard upgraders feel more compelled to upgrade when they release the xbox 2022 slim revision, but I guess at that point it kinda highlights the age of their console as it starts to get a bit later in the life cycle, although I guess it would make people feel more compelled to buy the slim revisions etc rather than just buying the cheaper older version

or they could've just fixed the stupid cycle, by just jumping from xbox one X to xbox XI or 11 or something , pretty sure their original 360 naming move was because they didn't want to be branded 2 while the Playstation was on 3 that might confuse a few dumbos into thinking that the XB2 was a generation behind the PS3


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> I was thinking year could work, kinda helps push die hard upgraders feel more compelled to upgrade when they release the xbox 2022 slim revision, but I guess at that point it kinda highlights the age of their console as it starts to get a bit later in the life cycle, although I guess it would make people feel more compelled to buy the slim revisions etc rather than just buying the cheaper older version
> 
> or they could've just fixed the stupid cycle, by just jumping from xbox one X to xbox XI or 11 or something , pretty sure their original 360 naming move was because they didn't want to be branded 2 while the Playstation was on 3 that might confuse a few dumbos into thinking that the XB2 was a generation behind the PS3



I suppose year could still work with the xboninator several thousand approach


----------



## Pleng (Dec 18, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Don't forget, this is coming from the company that brought us from Windows 8.1 straight to Windows 10.



Still not as big as the leap from 3.11 to 95


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2019)

They may as well then just do Xbox 4 or jump to Xbox 5 and just fix their whole naming scheme. Companies have just simply jump numbers before.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 18, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> They may as well then just do Xbox 4 or jump to Xbox 5 and just fix their whole naming scheme. Companies have just simply jump numbers before.



*KOF2003 to KOFXI intensifies*

Yeah, this naming fiasco should have been all worked out before the announcement. Otherwise, people wouldn't be calling this system the Xbox SeX.

I mean, what's next? Come up with more acronyms to call your following consoles? I got a few:

Xbox 4/20
Xbox 69
Xbox Resurrection
Xbox Vs. Sega
Xbox vs. Windows
XXX Box
Microsoft Xbox
Microsoft Xbox vs. Apple Pippin
Microsoft Xbox vs. Apple Pippin Electric Boogaloo
Xbox Two: Electric Boogaloo
GatesBox
BallmerBox
NadellaBox
GabeNBox
Garry's Box
Xbox Radical
XcellentBox

Feel free to come up with more names!


----------



## CORE (Dec 18, 2019)

So XBOX will be backwards compatible with XBOX Games? I would like to think so it came with a Game Halo 3 Anniversary Edition. 

Whats that you mean previous first Gen XBOX WTF are u on about I have an XBOX I just bought it with Halo 3 Anniversary Edition. 

It is first Gen? Oh your saying XBOX from 2001/02? Then why you still selling that I want the latest XBOX? 

It is the latest XBOX... Oh F**k Off!


----------



## jamezfat (Dec 18, 2019)

I guess one could say that the name has come full 360.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2019)

Come 10th gen and they'll come up with the most confusing name yet, the Zbox

How do you pronounce it? Zedbox? Zeebox? Zebox? Snorebox?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 18, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> They may as well then just do Xbox 4 or jump to Xbox 5 and just fix their whole naming scheme. Companies have just simply jump numbers before.


Imagine being an alien who collects game consoles, and not being able to find the Xbox 2 through Xbox 359...


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 18, 2019)

could just call it the SeXbox but the google search result party will be _fun_ for that


----------



## supersaiyandoyle (Dec 18, 2019)

They thought just Xbox was BETTER than Xbox Series X? I know they've got it into their heads that brand recognition is important, but costumer confusion only continues to get worse.

"Can I get an Xbox?"
"Xbox number one, or the latest?"
"Isn't Xbox number One the latest?"
"No, that came first."
"How can Xbox One be first if the 360 came before it?"
"The 360 came out after Xbox."
"I heard about that new console, Xbox Series X"
"No, that's the Xbox, which is not in stores yet. Different from the Xbox, which hasn't been in stores in more than a decade."


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2019)

sex is actually the name of shop firmware or kiosks for the ps3, so that acronym has been used before.  it obviously doesn't mean the same thing though.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 18, 2019)

zoogie said:


> I think scarlett will be Xbox 2X (and its sequel, Xbox 3X). The cheapy version will be Xbox 2S.
> So there will probably be an X Series and S Series for different price/performance classes.
> 
> What really gets me is people that actually thought they would use "Series X" as the actual name.
> Come on you goofs, "Series" implies multiple iterations and names.


So what you're saying is we're in for a variety of xboxsex? A lot of choices to enjoy all the wonderful xboxsex content?  

Problem with how they handled it, even if it does come out as you suggest, it will look reactionary rather than part of the plan. And that's assuming microsoft is going to do something which makes sense  But if they want to try and create something consistent, I'm all for that. As long as they improve the god-awful UI, I really don't mind what they call it.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 18, 2019)

They should have just called it the PlayStation 6.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 18, 2019)

This just in: Microsoft half-assedly excuses the poor naming scheme with a very vague and blanket statement of "It's simply 'Xbox'".. Yet.. We see they've tacked on a tasteless moniker. Stop it, Microsoft. You're drunk. Go home.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 18, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> So what you're saying is we're in for a variety of xboxsex? A lot of choices to enjoy all the wonderful xboxsex content?
> 
> Problem with how they handled it, even if it does come out as you suggest, it will look reactionary rather than part of the plan. And that's assuming microsoft is going to do something which makes sense  But if they want to try and create something consistent, I'm all for that. As long as they improve the god-awful UI, I really don't mind what they call it.


I definitely agree with you on the UI part. It looks like a cheap-ass Roku UI.

You spend 4-$500 on a premium game console (X1X), and they reward you with an interface that screams, "cookie-cutter media box". It's a slap in the face.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2019)

I think it's about time for avgn to do a chronologically confused episode on the xbox.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 18, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> So what you're saying is we're in for a variety of xboxsex? A lot of choices to enjoy all the wonderful xboxsex content?



 

All in all, Microsoft needs to listen to the Chicago Bulls star himself:



Or hire more of these:


----------



## Lodad (Dec 18, 2019)

Ericzander said:


> They should have just called it the PlayStation 6.


Or the Play, Stay, Shun
Play (games on our console)
Stay (away from Sony consoles)
Shun (the competition)


----------



## Om3Ga1337 (Dec 18, 2019)

XBOX X Series is a great name. Every youtuber is just overreacting and the sheep people just follow them.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2019)

they are so stupid they can't even name their consoles anymore. it's like they are deliberately sabotaging the xbox so it can die and they can just have all their games on steam forever.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 18, 2019)

ombus said:


> Guys at microsoft are genius.. What better way to get publicity.. Let other people talk about your product.


Oh dear you think Microsoft enjoy reading the hammering its getting- in the background I bet ther arguing and shouting with each other saying things like I'm sending my cv to sony I'm gonna piss on Yr xbox or fk achievements I'm gonna be a trophy hunter now


----------



## Vila_ (Dec 18, 2019)

Chary said:


> So...
> 
> Xbox>Xbox 360>Xbox One>Xbox


Xbox>Xbo>Xb>X>


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 18, 2019)

Om3Ga1337 said:


> XBOX X Series is a great name. Every youtuber is just overreacting and the sheep people just follow them.



Xboner received the same ridicule when it was announced.
But that yeh, certainly more original then Playstation 1, Playstation 2, Playstation 3 ect.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 18, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Xboner received the same ridicule when it was announced.
> But that yeh, certainly more original then Playstation 1, Playstation 2, Playstation 3 ect.


The playstation doesn't need to be more original the brand name is so huge everyone recognises it and going in number order like films is a natural thing - we kno you like xbox over sony but you can't defend its mess with its recent console names


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2019)

Xbox -> Xbox 360 -> Xbox One -> Xbox

Are you fucking kidding me? Seriously, which fucking joker over in Redmond is naming this shit?


----------



## guisadop (Dec 18, 2019)

so what's the first console in the series?


----------



## smf (Dec 18, 2019)

ChaosEternal said:


> On the bright side, even they would be hard-pressed to accidentally buy an original Xbox by mistake. Now an Xbox One on the other hand...



I've seen an old xbox in a second hand store recently, next to xbox 360 & xbox one's.



guisadop said:


> so what's the first console in the series?



Sony tried to do the same thing on the PS2, it's just PlayStation they said & then backtracked.

The reason that MS don't like numbers is they started a generation behind Sony. So they would be launching the xbox 4 against the playstation 5.

They will keep Windows 10 all the time Apple keep MacOS X


----------



## Jonna (Dec 18, 2019)

"I got Halo on Xbox!" 
"Man, I had that a while ago on the first Xbox."
"Which Xbox was the first one?" 
"Xbox." 
"But that's what I've got!" 
"You bought it at a pawn shop?"
"No, it just released a few days ago!" 
"They revamped the original console?" 
"I don't know, I just know I bought an Xbox!" 
"Which Xbox is it?" 
"Xbox."

And around in circles we go.


----------



## guisadop (Dec 18, 2019)

I don't get why they didn't want to invent new words for it. Why keep making these weird decisions? Even Scarlett would have been a nice name. I remember the PS4 was called Orbis when it was in development. M$ should do something along those lines, but I guess the marketing department has some excentric people working there...


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 18, 2019)

guisadop said:


> I don't get why they didn't want to invent new words for it. Why keep making these weird decisions? Even Scarlett would have been a nice name. I remember the PS4 was called Orbis when it was in development. M$ should do something along those lines, but I guess the marketing department has some excentric people working there...


Scarlett would be a stupid name for a console  for starters why what does it signify towards the machine and you kno it's a girls name and a red color and xbox is associated with green so now you explain why it should be called scarlett


----------



## guisadop (Dec 18, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Scarlett would be a stupid name for a console  for starters why what does it signify towards the machine and you kno it's a girls name and a red color and xbox is associated with green so now you explain why it should be called scarlett


They could make it so it would have something to do with the design, à la Gamecube. Anyway, I mentioned it just to illustrate that the name doesn't neem to be something "material", it could be an invented word.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 18, 2019)

So we will be seeing xbox series x, xbox series x small, series x digital only.

The name is stupid, it should differentiate itself from the current xbox name, its too similar to the current xbox one x.

But syaing that its probably going to have little difference, bet itll force crappy windows 10, just improved hardware.

Tho i vow never to buy another xbox after my xbox one x been faulty on launch day and their customer service was utter shit, took me 5 months to get some cunt to finally issue a repair and return label.

And when asked what i send it off in, if the box is fine they said yes, will it be kept in good condition as i keep all my consoles and packaging in mint condition.

Again, yes we aim to keep everything in the condition its sent to them, minus any damage caused by transist.

And what happened.

The fuckers not only sent my console back to me in worse condition than i sent it to them, scratched to fuck, top of the console was loose and makes a loud noise, they also threw away my console box.

Microsoft customer service then got worse as they refused to replace the console and my packaging even when i provided proof of what they told me, and me been me also provided pictures of the mint condition console before i sent it to them and then pictures of the damage they caused.

So yea, fuck xbox, never investing in them ever again, so tbf they can call its next shitbox what ever they like, i wont be buying it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 18, 2019)

Om3Ga1337 said:


> XBOX X Series is a great name. Every youtuber is just overreacting and the sheep people just follow them.


TIL, if you dislike something you're a sheep person and should stop watching YouTube. Don't have an opinion, kids. It makes you look stupid.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 18, 2019)

People should go back to the first interviews Microsoft gave back when their first console was about to launch. They always said it was their intention to enter the console business as a means to unify computers and consoles under the same operating system and it was purely their intention to make PC based hardware operating under Windows to make all games cross platform on that TV based hardware and a regular computer. When the XBOX 360 came out they also said way back then that that was still their intention but the technology they were developing wasn't up to point just yet but now it is hence why Xbox is just their brand for PC based hardware on a TV operating under windows. They never intended long term to make consoles as consoles were always made but purely tv based windows operated systems using pc hardware so i don't get why everybody keeps complaining about that. It only gives us more platforms to game on while breaking down that annoying exclusive thing games have going in an enclosed ecosystem making it so that a lot of people can never experience the story the creator of that game wants to share with an audience.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 18, 2019)

Consoles stay as consoles and pcs as pcs - its been like tht since video games started - end of the day xbox fked up with the name of the one it sounded silly then and still does now - and thts what happens when you try and combine the two


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> So we will be seeing xbox series x, xbox series x small, series x digital only.
> 
> The name is stupid, it should differentiate itself from the current xbox name, its too similar to the current xbox one x.
> 
> ...



I am starting to wonder if your ex ran off with an xbox.



DANTENDO said:


> Consoles stay as consoles and pcs as pcs - its been like tht since video games started - end of the day xbox fked up with the name of the one it sounded silly then and still does now - and thts what happens when you try and combine the two



Have you ever actually read any history of computer games or paid attention to it?

The locked down console as Nintendo, Sega, Sony and MS play it is a relatively new invention, and even then took a while to catch on (the Amiga, which played just a small role in gaming, was pretty free and clear until way late in the day) and if it wants to go away I am more than OK with that.


----------



## ombus (Dec 18, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Oh dear you think Microsoft enjoy reading the hammering its getting- in the background I bet ther arguing and shouting with each other saying things like I'm sending my cv to sony I'm gonna piss on Yr xbox or fk achievements I'm gonna be a trophy hunter now


If they are a company that can create hadware so bad designed that it breaks easily ( red ring of death ) and be just fine.. then i am sure this name thing is a grain of sand in the company life..
People will buy it whatever name it has.


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 18, 2019)

Illuminati


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 18, 2019)

So what they're saying is...instead of confusing consumers who will probably think the Xbox Series X is just an xbox one x...they're just going to call it an xbox.  
No yeah, that'll fix the problem.

I think they need to fire the entire marketing department.


----------



## diggeloid (Dec 18, 2019)

Why couldn't they just call it the Xbox 4 and be done with it? Or just jump straight to Xbox 5 so they don't feel left behind. That would've been less stupid than this confusing jumble of names they've got going on. Holiday shopping next year is going to be a very confusing time for non-techie gift buyers.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2019)

Series X sounds like something that belongs in a garage, not a living room.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2019)

Siri's XXX  I smell a lawsuit coming on.


----------



## abilaunken (Dec 18, 2019)

I undestand the need to lauch mutiples version at diferent price range, but they should named one by one like scarlet and etc.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 18, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> Tho i vow never to buy another xbox after my xbox one x been faulty on launch day and their customer service was utter shit, took me 5 months to get some cunt to finally issue a repair and return label.



Wut. Why would you even bother with the customer support? Bro keep your damn receipts what'd you do stick it in a big mac on the way home? Just return it to the damn store if it's faulty out of the box on launch day. Only Nintendo ever have stocking issues, would've been a week tops before you got a new one and hell it didn't even sell out where I live.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 19, 2019)

This is up there with "Wii U", the not-so-obvious successor to the Wii and therefore isn't a Wii at all.


----------



## Axido (Dec 19, 2019)

Jonna said:


> "I got Halo on Xbox!"
> "Man, I had that a while ago on the first Xbox."
> "Which Xbox was the first one?"
> "Xbox."
> ...



You could as well say you're doing 360s.


----------



## AkitoTheHedgy (Dec 19, 2019)

Wait so we are getting a refrigerator.... game console?


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 19, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> Wut. Why would you even bother with the customer support? Bro keep your damn receipts what'd you do stick it in a big mac on the way home? Just return it to the damn store if it's faulty out of the box on launch day. Only Nintendo ever have stocking issues, would've been a week tops before you got a new one and hell it didn't even sell out where I live.


You do know you can order directly off microsoft, which i did.

So what store would i return it to, but regardless even some stores tell you its covered by what you call manufacturer warranty and to deal direct.

Changes nothing, microsoft customer support is shit and they caused more damage, destroyed my box and refused to deal with the damage they caused.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2019)

AkitoTheHedgy said:


> Wait so we are getting a refrigerator.... game console?


more like a cheese grater


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2019)

if microsoft has to clarify the reasoning for the name, they f'd up.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Dec 19, 2019)

What the fuck, guys. "Series X" at least makes it distinct. Did they forget they already fucking took the name "Xbox"? Y'know, the chunky, black staple of early-2000s gaming (at least where I live) that Halo was born on?


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Dec 19, 2019)

I can't wait for the first revision model to be the Xbox Series X+1 and all the senseless algebra jokes that come with it.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2019)

I am starting to feel like old Billy Gates can’t count


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2019)

remember Sheldon Cooper was mystified as to why they'd name the xbox one the xbox one like the only way to distinguish the first system was to say the original xbox.  I think he said the one in its title signified how many seconds it took them to come up with a name.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 19, 2019)

Om3Ga1337 said:


> XBOX X Series is a great name. Every youtuber is just overreacting and the sheep people just follow them.


People can't stop fapping to Sony and Nintendo despite both companies' anti-consumer practices and litigious natures, but Microsoft bad for some reason.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 19, 2019)

At least is not series XXX.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2019)

micro$ want to follow in nintendos footsteps so bad they are doing a wiiu


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 19, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am starting to feel like old Billy Gates can’t count


Bill hasn't been running Microsoft for well over ten years now; you knew that, right?

He stepped down and Ballmer had been running it thereafter.


godreborn said:


> remember Sheldon Cooper was mystified as to why they'd name the xbox one the xbox one like the only way to distinguish the first system was to say the original xbox.  I think he said the one in its title signified how many seconds it took them to come up with a name.


It would be a lot more entertaining, if the Sheldon character wasn't so completely unlikeable.


Subtle Demise said:


> People can't stop fapping to Sony and Nintendo despite both companies' anti-consumer practices and litigious natures, but Microsoft bad for some reason.


Probably how people got accustomed to blaming the operating system when their own ineptitude compromised their identity, assets and data.

Like the stereotypical baby boomer that can't even turn on a laptop without getting six viruses and wiring half their money to an assumed Nigerian Prince.


godreborn said:


> if microsoft has to clarify the reasoning for the name, they f'd up.


This one basically nails it. I'm sure it'll be a fine system for at least a couple of years for sure. But this naming schema sucks. At least we know it'll be more capably backwards compatible than the ps5.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 20, 2019)

maybe if they decided to name it eXclusive more people would give it a second look.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 20, 2019)

Jonna said:


> "I got Halo on Xbox!"
> "Man, I had that a while ago on the first Xbox."
> "Which Xbox was the first one?"
> "Xbox."
> ...


Lol, a modern version of "Who's on First?"


----------



## Maximilious (Dec 20, 2019)

When you have to make a press statement on the naming of your new console, you have to know you fucked up... right?


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 20, 2019)

Maximilious said:


> When you have to make a press statement on the naming of your new console, you have to know you fucked up... right?


Congratulations yes you win an xbox now which xbox do you want oh the one with the x in its name bear with me


----------



## AlexMCS (Dec 20, 2019)

I'll just call it SeXboX


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 20, 2019)

Eh, better than WiiU.


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 20, 2019)

Say whatever you want about Sony being anti-consumer but at least they know how to name a fucking console.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 20, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Eh, better than WiiU.


Cmon Pip giv us a good reason why it's better - the wii u name is pretty good sounds powerful enough and actually ment something we and you - as soon as xbox said xbox one straight away everyone thought it was crap and nobody really knows what the next xbox is gonna be really called or how it's gonna say on the box thts how crap it is


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 20, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Cmon Pip giv us a good reason why it's better - the wii u name is pretty good sounds powerful enough and actually ment something we and you - as soon as xbox said xbox one straight away everyone thought it was crap and nobody really knows what the next xbox is gonna be really called or how it's gonna say on the box thts how crap it is


Well, at least it stands out somehow - WiiU is such a confusing name that a lot of people thought it's a Wii accessory or something x)


----------



## naxil (Dec 20, 2019)

X marketing


----------



## gameboy (Dec 21, 2019)

XBOX SEX aka xbox Big Chungus version


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 21, 2019)

Chary said:


> So...
> 
> Xbox>Xbox 360>Xbox One>Xbox
> 
> I feel bad for the elderly grandparents and out of touch with technology parents that will be trying to buy an Xbox for their kids.


You mean the fat foul mouth brats that play call of duty and fortnite? My friend in the uk said they are alot of trouble using profanity  they shouldn't even know


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 21, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> You mean the fat foul mouth brats that play call of duty and fortnite? My friend in the uk said they are alot of trouble using profanity  they shouldn't even know


 ther are lots of don't giv a toss parents out ther not just UK and thers prob lot of fat slob kids in Yr country swearing away chucking ther bowl of noodles at the tv


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

That is where you'd be wrong Racist! In the land of the rising Sun we mainly play Sony and Nintendo Consoles as they are developed in the Country where REAL technology came from, and not your primitive 4g and internet connections, I still that laugh you're still in the stone age unlike in japan where the real advancements in technology are, It shows how superior Japan really is over the countries overseas and they way you project yourself further proves my point that you are still stuck in a more "primitive" age where racism is common, glad I left that back water country if people like you are there.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 22, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> That is where you'd be wrong Racist! In the land of the rising Sun we mainly play Sony and Nintendo Consoles as they are developed in the Country where REAL technology came from, and not your primitive 4g and internet connections, I still that laugh you're still in the stone age unlike in japan where the real advancements in technology are, It shows how superior Japan really is over the countries overseas and they way you project yourself further proves my point that you are still stuck in a more "primitive" age where racism is common, glad I left that back water country if people like you are there.


You silly person thts not racist you guys eat noodles so thts why I said it so get a sense of humour which you obviously ain't got- go and read what racist means - and yr one who started slagging off the uk and you obviously kno nothing about video games as the uk has provided the most talented game designers in the world since the 80s with spectrum amstrad and commodore teams wher games were so unique at the time and made them what they are today


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

You're just an inferior british male who is not japanese and of higher standards  like myself go back to you "primitive" 4G give me a call when you have better internet and better technology.  Oh wait that will NEVER happen because your not Japanese the true superior race. Now leave the ones who you come begging to for our table scraps be.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 22, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> You're just an inferior british male who is not japanese and of higher standards  like myself go back to you "primitive" 4G give me a call when you have better internet and better technology.  Oh wait that will NEVER happen because your not Japanese the true superior race. Now leave the ones who you come begging to for our table scraps be.


Oh dear you wil grow up one day


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 22, 2019)

Microsoft: potato
Xbox: patato


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

Sorry I cannot comprehend what your saying care to translate your dialect into something a little more intellectual instead of British?


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 22, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> Sorry I cannot comprehend what your saying care to translate your dialect into something a little more intellectual instead of British?


Go and feed yr brain with some thought and intelligence go play lemmings made by British designers instead of talking like a fool


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

[translation to something more readable] You're clearly mistaken Miss I believe what I said was not racist but stereotypical,  Which now I realize was insensitive to your feelings as somebody not of my nationality, which I should of known better so I will learn the correct edicate when addressing a lady, and this new written text is my apology for being so insensitive of a culture I do not have much understanding of.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 22, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> [translation to something more readable] You're clearly mistaken Miss I believe what I said was not racist but stereotypical,  Which now I realize was insensitive to your feelings as somebody not of my nationality, which I should of known better so I will learn the correct edicate when addressing a lady, and this new written text is my apology for being so insensitive of a culture I do not have much understanding of.


What would you do if you win this conversation? Print it and hung it on your room.

Just let it go.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm very prideful and don't back down from ingrates that insult me and my culture by stereotyping in the form of humour which is not funny but incredibly insensitive  and in most cases racist. And I do not stand for things like that.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 22, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> I'm very prideful and don't back down from ingrates that insult me and my culture by stereotyping in the form of humour which is not funny but incredibly insensitive  and in most cases racist. AndI do not stand for thing like that.



Why would you ruin your day for something like this hehe.

We all say things about other races/country/color in there minds and at home, no one is perfect.

Did his/her sentences changed Japan ? No, so let it go.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

in the mind yes that's fine but in the public eye of the internet comments like that maybe funny to the one saying them but is seen as extremely insensitive to the person/people they are targeting, and being brought up from a child not to back down I see no need to do so now.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 22, 2019)

You started it by hinting call of duty and fortnite were played by fat brat kids in the uk - now if Yr gonna giv it like tht then expect people to giv it back if can't take it don't say things like tht-you've obviously had a problem in the uk and yes thers gonna be dickheads about but what you said ain't helping re primitive and the like


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 22, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> in the mind yes that's fine but in the public eye of the internet comments like that maybe funny to the one saying them but is seen as extremely insensitive to the person/people they are targeting, and being brought up from a child not to back down I see no need to do so now.



The internet is a tool to know what is in the people mind and what they are saying behind your back so act like you didn't hear it.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

would you mind not speaking in what british call slang and abbreviated words and using obscene words like that? 
and only nice thing I had about my study stay in the united kingdom was my roommate. 
Personally I feel Britain is a a bit pathetic or what  the British would call a "dump"


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 22, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> would you mind not speaking in what british call slang and abbreviated words and using obscene words like that?
> and only nice thing I had about my study stay in the united kingdom was my roommate.
> Personally I feel Britain is a a bit pathetic or what  the British would call a "dump"


Omg you do have issues with UK people hehe.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

You're talking to a girl that doesn't back down. and doesn't take comment about my culture lightly. I already settled issues with my former boyfriend who was the biggest mistake of my life as he was british and not just any type of british person but one of the most offensive people in the united kingdom a weeaboo.

I'm a bit of what you would call, used to my own kind due to having very strong trust issues with those not on my intellectual level


For use of a better word, yes. when i was in the united kingdom I tried to have little involvement as possible with them as I could. Honestly the only ones i could stomach were the working class citizens and those that did not speak in that vile slang and abbreviated dialect. If I may be honest  hearing that made me want to vomit blood.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 22, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> You're talking to a girl that doesn't back down. and doesn't take comment about my culture lightly. I already settled issues with my former boyfriend who was the biggest mistake of my life as he was british and not just any type of british person but one of the most offensive people in the united kingdom a weeaboo.
> 
> I'm a bit of what you would call, used to my own kind due to having very strong trust issues with those not on my intellectual level


People reading this ain't gonna think Yr intellectual when Yr saying stupid things like Yr the superior race you need to chill out get a bit of humour


----------



## Xzi (Dec 22, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> You started it by hinting call of duty and fortnite were played by fat brat kids in the uk


She forgot to include the US, but where's the lie though?  Fortnite and Call of Duty are both creatively bankrupt garbage, the types of games that are mostly played by pre-teens before they discover that a massive catalog of better ones exist.

Hell, Activision has so completely run out of ideas for CoD that they've looped back around to titling another one simply, "Modern Warfare."  A lot like calling the fourth Xbox, "Xbox."


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

Do I tell you how to type correctly spelt grammar? No I do not so kindly refrain from telling me how I project myself if you do not mind.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Finally, somebody who sees the games for what they are  and I do not have an issue with America just Britain.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 22, 2019)

Xzi said:


> She forgot to include the US, but where's the lie though?  Fortnite and Call of Duty are both creatively bankrupt garbage, the types of games that are mostly played by pre-teens before they discover that a massive catalog of better ones exist.


Laughable comment - both are great games and made by intelligent people pld by millions - so Yr now the god of what defies a great game so let's hear what you play

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiikeyHacker said:


> Do I tell you how to type correctly spelt grammar? No I do not so kindly refrain from telling me how I project myself if you do not mind.


Did you understand my spelling yes you did so ther shouldn't be problem way i type


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 22, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Laughable comment - both are great games and made by intelligent people pld by millions - so Yr now the god of what defies a great game so let's hear what you play



Intelligent people using people ignorance to gain money is not smart.

If those people knew that there are real better games they won't play these trash.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

Samurai Warrior Musuo, Okami, Monster Hunter, Shining Force 2 and 3 Fire Emblem, Phantasy Star 2, Kyojin No Doshin.

And I understand it I just find you way of dialect  pretty repugnant and low born  and void of finesse. (By which I mean class)

I even consider the voice acting and the localized version of dragon quest's overseas re-releases are awful! Nobody with a shred of decency would speak in such a minimal way with word's like inni't and ain't they need to go back to learn correct grammar if they think that's acceptable, Oh but wait it's for Britain isn't it  so no wonder it sold so well? the dialect there is minimal.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 22, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Intelligent people using people ignorance to gain money is not smart.
> 
> If those people knew that there are real better games they won't play these trash.


If can't afford it don't buy it


----------



## Xzi (Dec 22, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> Finally, somebody who sees the games for what they are and I do not have an issue with America just Britain.


Meh, both are imperialist countries with a lot of shameful history.  Not that Japan throughout history has been particularly saintly, either. 

Best to judge people as individuals and not generalize/stereotype, whatever the case.



DANTENDO said:


> Laughable comment - both are great games and made by intelligent people pld by millions - so Yr now the god of what defies a great game so let's hear what you play


Single-player RPG is probably my favorite genre, but suffice it to say I play nearly everything.  Popular and/or profitable do not necessarily equate to high quality titles.  Think of CoD and Fortnite as the boy bands of gaming.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 22, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> Samurai Warrior Musuo, Okami, Monster Hunter, Shining Force 2 and 3 Fire Emblem, Phantasy Star 2, Kyojin No Doshin.
> 
> And I understand it I just find you way of dialect  pretty repugnant and low born  and void of finesse. (By which I mean class)



Yes yes Kingdom hearts made Disney more swallowable to me hehe.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

*Boy Bands of Gaming? Now that comment made me laugh Xzi.  *

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

kingdom hearts was..... alright but I felt like Sora had a homosexual addiction to Riku was it? the story was, pretty meh. Still no Diablo or devil may cry now those are games to get excited about even though the 5th would of been better without the micro transactions.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## grcd (Dec 22, 2019)

They managed to make this even more confusing somehow.

So when I buy the new XBOX, I mean XBOX Series X, I mean XBOX -- how do I know if it an S, an X, a disc-less or some other variant? And will it be One like those before it, or Two?


----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 22, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Consoles stay as consoles and pcs as pcs - its been like tht since video games started - end of the day xbox fked up with the name of the one it sounded silly then and still does now - and thts what happens when you try and combine the two


The line is starting to blur tho


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 22, 2019)

I was really hoping that Microsoft would go for a more confusing name for their 4th entry into the console and I couldn't have been more happy with this reveal. 

Other names I would have been ok with:
Xbox One One
Xbox One 2
Xbox Original
Xbox One EX
Xbox Infinity


----------



## drsleep (Dec 24, 2019)

Too late, Microsoft, I will call the console how I want. 

Can't wait for the SeXBoneR369!


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 24, 2019)

mathew77 said:


> The first one (Original Xbox in 2001) also was called just an «Xbox», right?..


Well, its full name (on the sticker) is "Xbox Video Game System", all the later ones are "console"s


----------



## James_ (Dec 24, 2019)

Now this is just getting ridiculous


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 28, 2019)

At this point, Sony will keep naming the new Playstations 5, 6, 7 etc to prove a point on how these names Nintendo and Microsoft give to their consoles are fucking stupid and asinine. It just confuses the average consumer.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2019)

Pluupy said:


> At this point, Sony will keep naming the new Playstations 5, 6, 7 etc to prove a point on how these names Nintendo and Microsoft give to their consoles are fucking stupid and asinine. It just confuses the average consumer.


Is the average consumer really that stupid? Most other devices don't have names with absolutely clear continuity or names people care to remember (even me -- I must have a few thousand hours in front of the screens I presently have and I might be able to tell you the make on a good day, no chance of a model number despite it literally being next to the window controls and other things I click often.

Also can't wait for the PS Vita only failed because the name set to arrive like they did for the Wii U.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 29, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Is the average consumer really that stupid? Most other devices don't have names with absolutely clear continuity or names people care to remember (even me -- I must have a few thousand hours in front of the screens I presently have and I might be able to tell you the make on a good day, no chance of a model number despite it literally being next to the window controls and other things I click often.
> 
> Also can't wait for the PS Vita only failed because the name set to arrive like they did for the Wii U.


You just don't get it doesn't matter if a machine fails or not when we look back on history people will still be saying look at shit name xbox one and this series naming looks like it will follow as you can see from the comments majority think it's a load of bolox - why has xbox one x hav another x in it it already has an X in the xbox it just sounds silly may as well just call it xxxxxxxx box you see what I'm getting at it has no meaning or identity - when most people heard the name xbox one ther was no wow it was just really but it isn't the first xbox - you see straight away people were thinking tht so it's a shit name -the xbox should of really just gone in number order as the xbox name thers not much wrong with tht


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> You just don't get it doesn't matter if a machine fails or not when we look back on history people will still be saying look at shit name xbox one and this series naming looks like it will follow as you can see from the comments majority think it's a load of bolox - why has xbox one x hav another x in it it already has an X in the xbox it just sounds silly may as well just call it xxxxxxxx box you see what I'm getting at it has no meaning or identity - when most people heard the name xbox one ther was no wow it was just really but it isn't the first xbox - you see straight away people were thinking tht so it's a shit name -the xbox should of really just gone in number order as the xbox name thers not much wrong with tht



Glad to  know I am not the only one that gets more incoherent as the evening goes on.

Xbox itself is no more stupid than station for playing or entertainment system from Nintendo, and at the time xtreme was in, to say nothing of Microsoft having a little technology called directX.

I am not sure where you are heading otherwise. I don't disagree that the naming could be better, though another X is less of a problem for me.


----------

